# My 2011 JD X500 lawn tractor still cuts off



## PreacherCliff (May 21, 2011)

My 2011 JD X500 lawn tractor still cuts off and backfires about 5 times per hour after it warms up and under load, as it has done for the past three years. It cranks back up usually immediately, sometimes have to wait a minute or two. JD has it again, and has not been able to duplicate the problem when it is in their hands.

Back on the forum to see if anyone else has properly diagnosed this problem.
There were several ideas being passed around when I was looking here before.

One JD rep says it does not have a ECM, other one says it does. I grieve that I bought the lawn tractor to the tune of $5500+ as I remember. 

Waiting on JD dealer. I would not be upset if someone stole the thing.


Oooops! I think I posted this in the wrong place! Sorry, just don't know how to use this forum yet.

Cliff


----------

